# Gradous rifles - augusta - recommendation



## William Weddendorf (Aug 4, 2017)

All, for the record, I had previously pathetically whined about a problem in dealing with Robert Gradous (Georgia) in getting a build completed.  I have just returned from his superbly-equipped shop where, at his invitation, I witnessed - and participated in - the 300 Winchester Magnum build from: CNC threading of the barrel end for a brake, a special time-consuming 1-hour special setup for 12-fluting of the barrel after I saw the magnificent work done by his shop, barrel polishing, intensive grit-blasting of the action and barrel to a frosty-white color, custom cerakoting, joining of action and barrel, bolt assembly, minute attention to detail in cutting the bolt clearance in the Accuracy International stock, a full half hour just to enhance the magazine feeding, using his pre-sighted Nightforce Competition scope to test-fire with factory ammunition, hand-loading of rounds to test-fire and get a 3/8th-inch group at 100-yards from a non-broke-in barrel.  I came away with a complete respect for Robert, his staff, and most importantly his shop, equipment and attention to detail. I also had a full day to discuss specifications for my next build - a 300 Norma Magnum.  Robert definitely deserves your business and your next build deserves his special attention to detail.  You just have to be patient throughout the process and respect the simple fact that I observed: i.e., three very busy superb gunsmiths cannot be on the phone if rifles are to be built!  For the record, I paid full price and received zero compensation of any kind and merely wish to set the matter to rights.


----------



## shotgun (Aug 5, 2017)

Glad you had a change in heart. Robert is a great guy and a
perfectionist to say the least. He demands the best and though you may have to wait the end product is well worth it.


----------

